# New Arrival - Seiko Marinemaster 300



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seiko divers were my first intro to 'decent' watches (if you exclude Poljot, which I do!) and they got me hooked on Divers pretty quickly. I've had most of the common auto models and most of you know I have a 6105-8000 and 6105-8110 in my collection (both stunning) along with a Sumo... I'd had a far bit of interest in the MM300 but just couldn't see why a Seiko should be over Â£1k when a year or so ago Â£100 would get you most of the other models (used of course) they offer.

Well this year I put the feelers out for a MM300, I figured that they were popular enough to buy and flip easily if I didn't like it... so what's to loose! I put a WTB post up (along with a fair few other folk who want one!) and had an offer of a minter with box/papers pretty quickly but was not that far off the current import price for new (which is just under Â£1300 I believe). Then I missed a 'beater' with no box/papers on the SC a couple of times so dropped the buyer a PM and offered to buy it should they flip... well they did and it arrived today...


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

The lume on this is astronomical, I could read by this at night!!










I can tell you now, I am BLOWN AWAY with this one... jeez it's waaaaaay better in the flesh than any picture can portray! A lot of folk compare the Sumo to the MM300 and wonder if it's worth the extra, well in the short few hours I've had this I can tell you now, *it's worth every penny over the sumo!*

The sad news is my collection is now WAY over budget and over sized... I'll be having to seriously think as to what to move on to balance the books as it were, my wife will kill me if she knew how much was sat in 'the box'!!

One thing that won't be going in a hurry is the MM300 though... love at first sight


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nothing really to add about the MM300 as I've already said it.. except for the last few weeks I thought I had a plan, but after seeing these pics I think I might need to re-evaluate


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

I can understand why you're so pleased with it - a fantastic watch (and great pics too).


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats a very special watch :thumbsup:


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sex on a strap these watches :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

M-A-S-S-I-V-E!

Blimey.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

WOW Well done its a minter


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Fantastic I want one :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done Jon and great photos.

I have just bought one myself; I sold one a couple of years ago but never really got over it and don't regret getting another  This one IS a keeper!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

they aint bad are they?  love your pics jon.....i think that they are the one diver that would not need modifying in anyway at all....looks just about perfect imo


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one Jon, great snaps too! Wear it in health mate!

Mark


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done Jon, a very capable watch indeed....Love them.....


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Pure Seiko :thumbsup:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats a chunky beast, very nice indeed.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, your all spot on in that it's really very very nice! I can begin to see a little (just a little mind) why some people think it puts Rolex to shame... I'm going to have to break out the extension tubes and get some nice pics of the detail, you can see just where this thing is hand made form start to finish 

This one was described to be as a 'beater' but that may be more to do with lack of box/papers as overall it's in tip top shape for a 2005 model, and with a few marks here and there it something I can enjoy wearing and not worry too much about getting that 'first mark' like when you get a new or mint watch!

I'm scared to look in my watch box now... worrying about what won't match up to this!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

well done Jon,

having worked my way up through the usual Seiko suspects I must admit that I too am coming round to the fact I need to try an MM. The appeal of a real quality beater has finally dawned on me and as mine is currently a 3536-01 I really ought to find something as satisfying but slightly more sensible for beach and general wear, the MM i think may well scratch that itch.

Love you impressions of it and you've really wet my appetite.

good on you man

Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks great. I can see why a lot of people rate these so highly :yes:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats on finally getting one.

Id always admired these but was never too fused but with all this talk about them and the bracelet being better than a Rollies (to some anyway) i hope i can keep on track with future purchases


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Well done mate, it looks to be a very nice example. Now I have sold all my Seiko's I need to buy at least one and I think that might be it!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Great looking pieces, those, congratulations!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Jon

That watch looks a stunner and a great new addition to your collection...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Gobsmacked...awesome, as are the pics.

Congratulations.


----------

